# Дореопатия



## Admin (5 Авг 2006)

Задаю вопросы пользователи. 

Что это за заболевание позвоночника - подскажите, уважаемые специалисты.

Спасибо


----------



## Helen (7 Авг 2006)

В медицинском перечне по шифру имеющихся заболеваний МКБ такой патологии не значится, возможно этот термин употребляется в нетрадиционной медицине.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Авг 2006)

Бред какой-то..
Нет такого понятия. Хотя, если в слове дорЕопатия буква Е просто ошибка и её можно заменить буквой С, то получим дорСопатию, а это уже более реальное понятие, хотя также не верное.


----------

